# MAY 06 2007"L.A. CARTEL" ∙



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie R._@Dec 3 2006, 10:09 PM~6688584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tuuu Saves, STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB will be there.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site

Old Memories Website


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

LOS MILLENIEROS WILL BE THERE FOR SURE :biggrin:


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

WE WANT TO THANK EVREY BODY 4 THEIR RESPONSES AND HOPE SEE U ALL THERE


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eddie R._@Dec 4 2006, 06:09 AM~6688584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

LA's FINEST C.C. WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

will be there


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES WELL BE THERE TO SURPORT YOU GUYS FOR THE NEW YEAR


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

BIG LA's FINEST CC WILL BE THERE FOR SUPPORT BIG HOMMIES :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

YOU KNOW STREETSTYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR HOMIES .... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t


----------



## hugo_51chevy (Feb 9, 2005)

will be there


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

YOU KNOW THE FAMILY'S IN THA HOOOOOOUUUUSSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!! COME THAT DAY 



uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 24 2007, 05:15 PM~7074279
> *YOU KNOW THE FAMILY'S IN THA HOOOOOOUUUUSSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!! COME THAT DAY
> uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


WITH CORONAS IN HAND :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FLEET (Dec 27, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

we'll be here :thumbsup:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

<-UNIDOS-> LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT........


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie R._@Dec 3 2006, 10:09 PM~6688584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


T T T


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

you know ill be there :wave:


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

<-UNIDOS-> LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE...........


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A. (Feb 20, 2007)

<--UNIDOS--> WILL BE THERE......


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

WE GONNA BE THERE FOR SURE AGAIN :roflmao:


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Feb 21 2007, 10:02 AM~7315634
> *WE GONNA BE THERE FOR SURE AGAIN :roflmao:
> *


I GUESS ILL TRY TO MAKE THIS 1 TOO :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## hugo_51chevy (Feb 9, 2005)

our style la WILL BE THERE


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

CITY WIDE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie R._@Dec 3 2006, 10:09 PM~6688584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


T T T


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

SUP GUYS YA ILL BE THERE REPRESENTING


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

one of us will try to be there. :biggrin:


----------



## clumzy (Mar 7, 2006)

U know Suspects Car Club will be there. :thumbsup:


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

Dont have a car but im there with my camera and a blunt. Counting the days.


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

you know ill be there see you guys soon


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 93FLEET (Dec 27, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

4 more weeks


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Apr 9 2007, 12:05 PM~7650465
> *4 more weeks
> *



Yes Sir..  
and we'll have something for your thirst..


----------



## 93FLEET (Dec 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie R._@Apr 10 2007, 12:44 AM~7655952
> *Yes Sir..
> and we'll have something for your thirst..
> *


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie R._@Dec 3 2006, 11:09 PM~6688584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ill be there im a solo cholo rider :biggrin:  ill bring my old man 2


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

3 weeks and counting. :thumbsup:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

GOODTIMES WILL THEIR TOO SUPPORT :biggrin:


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

Thanks to all the clubs and solo riders that plan to attend hopefully it will be another good day at Elysian.....


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

i gotta give you guys some props though, there aint been a sunday that ive been on whittier and havent seen you guys holding it down at doublez since you busted out, thats firme shit  hopefully the weather will be right when the day comes


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

Ther is gunna be a hop right?


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Apr 18 2007, 04:08 PM~7721681
> *i gotta give you guys some props though, there aint been a sunday that ive been on whittier and havent seen you guys holding it down at doublez since you busted out, thats firme shit  hopefully the weather will be right when the day comes
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

to the top :biggrin:


----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)

ILL BE BACK FROM OAKLAND JUST IN TIMES, WHAT A WAY TO BE WELCOMED BACK HOME WITH A CAR SHOW AND KICKING IT WITH SOME FIRME ASS PEEPS!


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

WHAT UP LA CARTEL MILLENIUM GETTING READY FOR YOUR 2ND ANNUAL HAVE THE CORONAS READY ON ICE VATOS


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Apr 24 2007, 01:13 PM~7762936
> *WHAT UP LA CARTEL MILLENIUM GETTING READY FOR YOUR 2ND ANNUAL HAVE  THE CORONAS READY ON ICE VATOS
> *


 :yes: AND YOU KNOW THIS MMMAAAAANNNNNNN :yes: hno:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

to the mutha [email protected]#$%$#n top vatos


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

10 days and counting. :biggrin:


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Apr 26 2007, 02:27 PM~7779496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SO I SEE YOU FIGURE OUT HOW 2 POST PICS :wave:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

CANT WAIT


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## T_LaMaR1987 (Apr 6, 2007)

coronas and burgers baby.....thats the way to do it right there.....99


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

8 more days i cant wait no more


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

THE 13 LETTER C.C WILL BE THERE!!
~~~DISTINGUISHED C.C.~~~


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

Elysian park here we come!


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

see you all this coming sunday! :thumbsup:


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

Just 5 more days of waiting left. :biggrin:


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KingSuper_@May 1 2007, 12:23 PM~7811145
> *Just 5 more days of waiting left.  :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

:biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER (Sep 14, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

Forcast for Sunday:
Sunny alllllllll day! highs of 80degres!
Perfect.


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

HARD IN DA PAINT..STREET RIDER DVD WILL DEFINATLY BE THERE POSTED UP WIT DA CAMERA READY FOR THE STR8 CRUISIN ACTION........

IM POSTED LIKE A THUMB TACK REAL EARLY


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@May 3 2007, 01:21 PM~7828056
> *HARD IN DA PAINT..STREET RIDER DVD WILL DEFINATLY BE THERE POSTED UP WIT DA CAMERA READY FOR THE STR8 CRUISIN ACTION........
> 
> IM POSTED LIKE A THUMB TACK REAL EARLY
> *


COOL, SAVE ME A SPOT :biggrin:


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

GETTING CLOSER AND CLOSER


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALL EYES ON ME_@May 3 2007, 08:41 PM~7830852
> *GETTING CLOSER AND CLOSER
> *


WEWILL BE THERE WITH THIS


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@May 4 2007, 08:38 AM~7833602
> *WEWILL BE THERE WITH THIS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

where we takin it to afterwards :dunno: last year we got split up from where the hop went down


----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)

ILL BE FLYING IN FROM OAKLAND IN A FEW HOURS , THE CADI AND THE FATTY WILL BE THERE AT THE CRACK OF DAWN , SEE YA THERE BETTY


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: YES SIR DA BLACK & BLUE WILL BE COMING THRU BRATHAS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@May 4 2007, 09:38 AM~7833602
> *WEWILL BE THERE WITH THIS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

TTMT


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@May 4 2007, 04:31 PM~7836190
> *HEY FUCKEN  JESSE  MAKE  UP YOUR MIND  YOU COME  HERE SAY  YOU GOING TO ELYSIAN  AND  THEN  YOU  GO TO STREETLOW TOPIC AND  SAY  YOUR GOING THERE MAKE  UP  YOUR  MIND  FUCKER  :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW HUH :uh:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrgeez84_@May 4 2007, 02:15 PM~7835624
> *ILL BE FLYING IN FROM OAKLAND IN A FEW HOURS , THE CADI AND THE FATTY WILL BE THERE AT THE CRACK OF DAWN , SEE YA THERE BETTY
> *


ok torta see u there remember what i told you where we are all going after elyisan


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

I"M smashing threw .....GOODTIMES-818


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

repping goodtimes 818


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

TTMFT!!!!! HAPPY CINCO DE MAYO WEEKEND HOMEBOYZ!!!! SEE EVERYBODY AT THE PARQUE IN ABOUT 48 HOURS


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

I WISH I COULD SAY WERE READY 2 GO BUT WERE STILL WORKING ON THE CARS ALL NIGHTER IGUESS SEE ALL YOU GUYS IN A COUPLE OF HOURS AND I DO MEAN A COUPLE  :banghead:


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

FINALLY DONE JUST GOT 2 SHOWER AND BE ON OUR WAY :angry:


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

Dam I overslept, im out the door!


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

IM UP HERE RIGHT NOW.. AND IT'S CRACKIN HARD.. LA CARTEL SURE KNOW HOW TO THROW ONE... IM HAVIN FUN RIGHT NOW.. IF YOU AINT HERE BETTA HURRY UP....


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

great show cant wait till next years  intermission right now, bout to hit up a couple cruise spots


----------



## SICK CITY C.C (Sep 8, 2006)

great fucken picnic I had fun Im hung over from it haha fuck leets see them pics  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LovesLowLows (Aug 7, 2006)

Yup, yup, where are those pics?


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Sounds like i missed a good pic nic..


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

i missed it this time i had to work you guys always get down lets see so pics


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

GOOD WAY 2 END THE WEEKEND NO COPS FUCKING AROUND BUT THE HOMIE DID GET A TICKET 4 DRIVING TO FAST WITH ONLY THREE WHEELS ON THE FLOOR. BY THE WAY HE WAS GOING APROX 3 MILES PER HR. :dunno: DO THEY HAVE A TRAFFIC SCHOOL N E WHERE 4 SHOWOFFS? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: 
I THINK THE COPS KEPT IT QUIET DUE 2 THE ASS BEATINGS THEY HANDED OUT AT MC ARTHUR PK. LAST WEEK :0


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

thanx L.A. CARTEL.. had a blast homies didnt see a black and white once :0 

got to say it was a good day :biggrin:


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

L.A. Cartel held it down tight all day @ Elysian. Got a few pics, ill post em up in a bit. uffin:


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

One of my favorits.










:worship: :worship: :worship: 



Sorry, no hop pics  
Thanx again to L.A. Cartel!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

A BIG THANKS TO LA CARTEL...FOR PUTTING IT DOWN AND MAKING IT HAPPEN....WE HAD A GREAT TIME.....SHIT EVEN THE ICE CREAM TRUCK WAS PUTTING HIS CRUISE ON


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT SUPORTED US IN OUR SECOND ANNUAL AND FOR SURE BE READY 4 OUR 3RD ANNUAL NEXT YEAR CINCO DE MAYO WEEKEND


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

it was a blast :biggrin: 818 showed up and L.A. way better than costa mesa!!!! and whoever gave the one off rosecran in L.A. that was a blast to!!


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

N E more pics? Post em up Post em up!


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KingSuper_@May 7 2007, 06:00 PM~7853535
> *N E more pics? Post em up Post em up!
> *


i will post some that i took as soon as i get home from work


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@May 7 2007, 06:05 PM~7853590
> *i will post some that i took as soon as i get home from work
> *


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@May 7 2007, 06:05 PM~7853590
> *i will post some that i took as soon as i get home from work
> *


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

I JUST WANTED TO SAY THANKS FOR THE GOOD TIMES AT PARQUE... THE FOOD AND CORONA HIT THE SPOT HOMEZ...


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: TO DA VATOS FROM DA LA.CARTEL....THAT WAS A GREAT PICNIC!!!!!SEE YOU GUYZ AT OURS!!!! GET DA CARTEL "TOGETHER" 4 DA TUG A WAR!!!!!!!MUCH RESPECT DA "TOGETHER" FAMILIA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@May 8 2007, 09:20 PM~7863038
> *:biggrin:  TO DA VATOS FROM DA LA.CARTEL....THAT WAS A GREAT PICNIC!!!!!SEE YOU GUYZ AT OURS!!!! GET DA CARTEL "TOGETHER" 4 DA TUG A WAR!!!!!!!MUCH RESPECT DA "TOGETHER" FAMILIA!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WHATS UP ADAM YOU KNOW WILL BE THERE


----------



## 1stLady (Jun 15, 2006)

had a good time


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------

